# Some personal mementos



## Foxbat (May 8, 2013)

My dear old grandfather died in 1976. My grandmother is now in her ninety seventh year (and, to be honest, we can see her starting to fade). Recently she said she wanted me to have some of her personal mementos. I was both touched and proud that she chose to give them to me and I thought some other people might find them interesting. They seem just too precious to lie untouched in a box for decades. 

The first picture is of my grandfather (on the right) taken in Malta 25th June 1936.


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2013)

This next picture is a donkey dressed up by my grandfather and his friends in Malta 1935. This became a popular postcard with tourists after the war.


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2013)

This is an embroidered postcard sent to my grandmother from‘somewhere in France' on 7th of February 1940.


----------



## Foxbat (May 8, 2013)

A letter from Monty 1945


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 8, 2013)

Great pics, Foxbat - many thanks for posting those.


----------



## Foxbat (May 21, 2013)

Thought this was interesting - 100000Deutschmark note from 1923. With rampant inflation back then, this was probably about enough to buy a loaf of bread.


----------



## bedlamite (Sep 13, 2013)

These are fab! I have a little something that I found in a trawl of family stuff when my gran passed away in May, and I put it on the order of service. On my other laptop, but I'll post it up in the next day or two.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2013)

Oooh, very nice.
I know there were some odds and ends of a similar age from my grandparents house that went to my mum. I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing some of your pics folks


----------

